# While I'm in a Luft '46 mood, here's another!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Resin Heinkel P.1079B night fighter by Planet Models. Teeny-tiny in 1/72.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice John! I don't think I've ever seen this aircraft before. Nice design and excellent execution by you as usual! The way the wing tips bend down, it kinda reminds me of the flying wing from raiders only w/ jet engines! Very Cool!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Excellent John!!! :wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent paint job, John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think if I turned the compressor knob down another milimeter I would have had NO pressure at all while I was doing those spots!! :freak:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Luft 46*

Ya know, I occurs to me if any of the Luft 46 had made it to production before or during our involvement in WW II the allies would have been very hard pressed to catch up with german technology and the outcome or even the duration of the european conflict would have been very different. BTW great build up and paint job John.

John Davis
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow!

That paint job is fantastic! 

Super-neat design!


----------

